# my own website



## ontheCoMeUP (Aug 30, 2006)

i want my webpage to be my company's name and for me to outright own that site. it would be:

www.mycompanysnamehere.com

and thats the address i own it and nobody can use it or have it. i dont want it to be like yahoo.com/mycompanysnamehere

how can i do that? thanks


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

ontheCoMeUP said:


> i want my webpage to be my company's name and for me to outright own that site. it would be:
> 
> www.mycompanysnamehere.com
> 
> ...


You will have to purchase/register, mycompanyname.com, as your own. Just hope no one has beat you to it. Have you checked to see if it is available? You can go to places like "godaddy.com" or others to register or see if that name is still available. Also, some places will charge more than others so shop around. Good luck.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> and thats the address i own it and nobody can use it or have it. i dont want it to be like yahoo.com/mycompanysnamehere


What you are looking for is called a "domain name". 

It costs roughly $7-10 per year to register a domain name. 

As Darrell mentioned above, you can register a domain name from places like godaddy.com or mydomain.com. When registering the domain, just remember that you don't *need* all the "upgrades" that they will try to sell you when you checkout (search engine submissions, turbo power packs, etc)

Once you have the domain name, you own it and you can either get web hosting for the domain or you can forward it to an existing website address.

Web hosting is where you would store your files when you actually get around to building a website. Places like pair.com, lunarpages.com, even yahoo.com offer web hosting services.


----------



## Tomfoolery (Sep 27, 2006)

Go to godaddy.com

They have the whole domain registration and webhosting package. I use godaddy entirely and haven't had any problems.

I'm only paying 3.95/month webhosting, and 9.20/yr domain registration -- very cheap imo.


----------



## John's T's (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been looking into the same thing. Has anybody had any dealings with Host Monster and Dot5Hosting? They have free domain as long as you pay their $4.99 per month fee (2 year plan).


----------



## promptees (Oct 9, 2006)

check out 1and1.com 5.99 a year. they have many plans


----------



## ontheCoMeUP (Aug 30, 2006)

theres no way to jus outright purchase the domain name and not have to pay annual fees and such? so who does google.com use? who did they buy their name from and how are they running, how much did they pay?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

ontheCoMeUP said:


> theres no way to jus outright purchase the domain name and not have to pay annual fees and such? so who does google.com use? who did they buy their name from and how are they running, how much did they pay?


Nope. You have to renew it every year. That's how it is for everyone, Google included.

From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_names

"No one in the world really "owns" a domain name except the Network Information Centre (NIC), or domain name registry. Most of the NICs in the world receive an annual fee from a legal user in order for the legal user to utilize the domain name (i.e. a sort of a leasing agreement exists, subject to the registry's terms and conditions). Depending on the various naming convention of the registries, legal users become commonly known as "registrants" or as "domain holders"."


----------



## promptees (Oct 9, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Nope. You have to renew it every year. That's how it is for everyone, Google included.
> 
> From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_names
> 
> "No one in the world really "owns" a domain name except the Network Information Centre (NIC), or domain name registry. Most of the NICs in the world receive an annual fee from a legal user in order for the legal user to utilize the domain name (i.e. a sort of a leasing agreement exists, subject to the registry's terms and conditions). Depending on the various naming convention of the registries, legal users become commonly known as "registrants" or as "domain holders"."


by the sounds of it you're thinking a few steps beyond. all u have to do is register domain. it's simple!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

John's T's said:


> They have free domain as long as you pay their $4.99 per month fee (2 year plan).


It's extremely common to offer a free domain for the life of the webhosting. Domain registration only costs $10/year anyway, so it's not really a big perk. I wouldn't really bother letting less than $1/month affect a business decision (i.e. the quality of the host and other options are a lot more important than that particular one).


----------



## John's T's (Oct 11, 2006)

ontheCoMeUP said:


> theres no way to jus outright purchase the domain name and not have to pay annual fees and such? so who does google.com use? who did they buy their name from and how are they running, how much did they pay?


The domain registration fees and yearly fees are included in the 4.99 a month. That is part of their "sales pitch".

So, here's another question. If you were to sign up with one of these companies and they're resgistering your domain, i.e. "free as long as you have their plan", does that mean that when and if you decide to not use them they control your domain? Or, would you be able to use it with another host as long as you're paying the domain fees?


----------



## John's T's (Oct 11, 2006)

Back to my original question: Has anyone used or have knowledge of Host Monster or Dot5Hosting? I've read reviews and such but I usually don't trust them They all look and sound like people from made up companies.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> Host Monster or Dot5Hosting?


I would make bet that these are the same company. Almost everything looks the same. This happens with marketing companies. I also operate under several "brand names on line but the money all goes into my marketing companies name. They look like they have a great deal. What you need to remember. It looks cheap and is. There is a lot of competition out there. You are using a thimble of there space on there servers so they can place thousands of accounts on one server. I also do hosting but mainly for my accounts. I buy my own space from a company and act a host to several people I did web sites for and add and remove domain names as I wish and control everything. I can do unlimited domains. Also a lot of these companies offer a lot of space.. You will find that you use a fraction of what they give you. Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Whoops lot of spelling errors. Forgot to spell check sorry. Not enough coffee this morning.


----------



## John's T's (Oct 11, 2006)

badalou said:


> I would make bet that these are the same company. Almost everything looks the same.


I was thinking the same thing. I did a lookup with the BBB and Host Monster had an "F" rating but I didn't really see any infractions that would rate an F.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

John's T's said:


> So, here's another question. If you were to sign up with one of these companies and they're resgistering your domain, i.e. "free as long as you have their plan", does that mean that when and if you decide to not use them they control your domain? Or, would you be able to use it with another host as long as you're paying the domain fees?


No, you can transfer the ownership of your domain to another hosting company whenever you like (as long you are still paying for it and haven't let it expire). This process can be easier with some companies than others.

My registrar is Namespro.ca, I have been very happy with them so far. They have great customer service and always get back to me quickly when I have a question. Their prices are a little higher than the other guys, but it is well worth it.


----------



## TexasTShirts (Oct 23, 2006)

I second GoDaddy.com, its definately a great low cost domain registrar, and also a good hosting service.

Sincerely,
Abdul R. Mitha
Texas T-Shirts CEO​


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> It's extremely common to offer a free domain for the life of the webhosting.


If you're going that route, make sure that YOU are the holder of that domain and not the hosting company. I've seen a few incidents where the hosting company owns the domain name, and it's a bit of a pain when you're moving host.


----------



## TexasTShirts (Oct 23, 2006)

Be sure to check your WHOIS/Internic information now and then to keep track of your DNS suffixes in case you plan on moving to a different domain host. 

If you ever plan on hosting your website on your own home-server, I would recommend an Apple RAID/XSERVE or an IBM server. A friend of mine used to host about 40-50 websites on his Apple XSERVE and charged a reasonable price for secure file storage and made quite a bit of money. Just a thought


----------

